# just joined!!!



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

hiya everyone,
                  I've just joined! I'm having treatment in cardiff! well on the waiting list anyway! we are having icsi but the waiting list is a year long! we have already been trying for nearly 3 years! we are thinking of going private though but I'm not sure whether it would be all that much quicker! any ideas?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya and welcome

i had my first ivf here and we paid and its a lot quicker than the nhs list

when we first went on the list it was alot longer than a year

good luck


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Ashers and welcome...

I'm on my 2ww testing on the 27th!!! Had treatment at CARU... staff are really lovely and very helpful if u ring or email them they will let u know how long the private list is... usually about 6wks i think... thats what it was when i asked but could be longer or shorter now!!!

Nat xx


----------

